# Guitar duet - "My eyes"



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my first guitar duet.

So I would like to hear your comments.

I will soon put up a second one. But firstly this!

It has two versions. I hope you listen to both and tell me the one you prefer!






and the other one






Comments are welcome

Soon another duet!


----------

